# ICOMOS Museum Pass



## Splatty

Is anyone familiar with this pass? Looks almost too good to be true. Free admission to tons of amazing places around the world (museums/sites).

[link under review]
https://usicomos.app.neoncrm.com/np/cli … ipJoin.jsp

It's cheaper to join in the UK, but am now an American living in France.


----------



## Bevdeforges

See my comments to your post in the France section. Individual membership requires a donation of at least 135€ plus sponsorship by two "expert du patrimoine" members in good standing.


----------

